
How  The Obama Campaign Was Run Like A Lean Startup - swohns
http://www.fastcompany.com/3002973/5-ways-obama-campaign-was-run-lean-startup
======
swohns
This makes sense of alot of the moves we saw the Obama camp making, the reddit
outreach was interesting and way beyond anything I'd seen done on other
platforms, and the emails from multiple sources was smart and annoyingly
effective. Even if they hit my spam, my friends and I would talk about how
they were just emailed by Biden or someone else. Anyone know if they were
using Amicus too? Also, what sectors would the lean startup model not work in?
Sees almost universal at this point.

